

Graphic of Michael Jackson's hits over time - dunk010
http://www.quotesque.net/archives/2009/07/mj_datasphere.html

======
sanj
I'm pretty sure that this wasn't the point, but that's among the worst info-
graphics I've ever seen.

\- unreadably small

\- no scale

\- completely gratuitous circular presentation

Seriously. It's awful.

~~~
cesare
I agree that it's small and I am not convinced by the circular projection
either. I was posting that myself.

But what do you mean for "no scale"?

Each slice is scaled according to the number of listeners and the color gives
another dimension (tracks 'loved' by the users).

~~~
joeyo
I'm not sure exactly what the parents means, but In my opinion there should be
a color bar that shows what the lightest color and darkest color on the board
means, actually probably two color bars, one for each ring. This would be
useful even if color is being used only as a relative measure not as an
absolute "number of times loved".

Using color as an axis can be notoriously difficult to do properly/clearly
(consider linear vs logarithmic mappings or using hue, saturation and/or value
together to show one dimensional data) without even getting into aesthetic
considerations.

Lest you think that I am being too critical, the fact that the graphic
designer only modulated color value and not hue and saturation makes this
chart better than some that I have seen.

